# Stato del Nevada o stato del Nevada



## marcogaiotto

Ciao a tutti! Mi chiedo se la "s" deve essere maiuscola in una frase come:

Abitavano a Las Vegas, la città principale della contea di Clark, nello Stato del Nevada.

Io credo che siano accettabili entrambe le versioni (Stato e stato). Cosa ne pensate? Sulla rete ho trovato tutte  e due le varianti. Grazie per l'aiuto!


----------



## Starless74

Cito da Treccani online:
Nell’uso moderno, per evitare ambiguità con altri significati, la parola viene *a volte* scritta con iniziale maiuscola: _gli S. d’Europa_, _dell’Asia_; _il territorio_, _i confini d’uno S._; _uno S. grande_, _potente_; _costituire_, _fondare uno S._; soprattutto quando ci si riferisce allo stato proprio, alla propria nazione: _le leggi dello S._, _la difesa dello S._, _il capo dello S._, ecc.​Personalmente ho sempre prediletto la maiuscola in questi casi, ma prendo atto della doppia opzione.
Nei casi in cui la parola è parte del toponimo, come "Stato della Città del Vaticano" direi che la maiuscola è d'obbligo;
Tuttavia, non saprei dire con assoluta certezza se gli Stati/stati che compongono gli U.S.A (come il Nevada, appunto) rientrino o no in quest'ultima categoria.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Starless74 said:


> Cito da Treccani online:
> Nell’uso moderno, per evitare ambiguità con altri significati, la parola viene *a volte* scritta con iniziale maiuscola: _gli S. d’Europa_, _dell’Asia_; _il territorio_, _i confini d’uno S._; _uno S. grande_, _potente_; _costituire_, _fondare uno S._; soprattutto quando ci si riferisce allo stato proprio, alla propria nazione: _le leggi dello S._, _la difesa dello S._, _il capo dello S._, ecc.​Personalmente ho sempre prediletto la maiuscola in questi casi, ma prendo atto della doppia opzione.
> Nei casi in cui la parola è parte del toponimo, come "Stato della Città del Vaticano" direi che la maiuscola è d'obbligo;
> Tuttavia, non saprei dire con assoluta certezza se gli Stati che compongono gli U.S.A (come il Nevada, appunto) rientrino o no in quest'ultima categoria.


Grazie mille! Anch'io ho consultato la Treccani. Tenderei a pensare che entrambe le possibilità siano corrette; forse la minuscola è più adatta ad una frase come quella che ho citato, dato che è chiaro che si tratti di un sostantivo e che non è un linguaggio "legale". Se intervenisse qualche altro utente, mi farebbe piacere. Grazie mille!


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> Personalmente ho sempre prediletto la maiuscola in questi casi


Anch'io.


----------



## lorenzos

marcogaiotto said:


> forse la minuscola è più adatta ad una frase come quella che ho citato


Lo penso anch'io. 
-----
Se permetti: "dato che è chiaro che si tratti tratta di un sostantivo".


----------



## marcogaiotto

Grazie ancora per i suggerimenti! Scusa lorenzos per il congiuntivo...di troppo!!!


----------



## bearded

marcogaiotto said:


> è chiaro che si tratti di un sostantivo


Ma di che cos'altro potrebbe trattarsi nell'espressione ''S/stato del Nevada''? Non certo di un participio passato, mi pare.
Caso mai - però in un contesto completamente diverso - si potrebbe intendere 'stato'(minuscolo) come ''condizione'':
_Ho constatato con dispiacere che lo stato del Nevada  oggigiorno è miserevole _(è solo un esempio).


----------



## lorenzos

"Lo Stato in questo stato non è mai stato." (non ricordo di chi sia)
(ev. ricordo bene di chi è; ciao Marco, di che ti scusi?  )


----------



## Pietruzzo

marcogaiotto said:


> Io credo che siano accettabili entrambe le versioni (Stato e stato)


Nel tuo caso sì. Direi che la maiuscola sarebbe preferibile se non obbligatoria se lo Stato del Nevada fosse considerato come ente istituzionale. Es. "Lo Stato del Nevada ha abolito la pena di morte" (non so se è vero).


----------



## marcogaiotto

Grazie mille ancora per la vostra attenzione! Risulta sempre interessante e stimolante il confronto con voi!


----------



## francisgranada

Per motivi pratici, anch'io preferirei la maiuscola in questo caso. Comunque, la minuscola non è "illogica", visto che non si tratta di un nome proprio. Per cui in altre lingue (incluso quella mia materna), nelle quali quest'ambiguità non esiste, la corrispondente parola si scrive con minuscola.

(Quello che m'irrita un po', è "del Nevada" [maschile] .... Si tratta di una parola _quasi _italiana [d'origine spagnola, ovviamente; in italiano sarebbe _Nevata_]. E' un po' come se dicessimo "Lo Stato del Spagna" .... Questo ve lo sto dicendo solo tra parentesi, per non essere OT  )


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Quello che m'irrita un po', è "del Nevada" [maschile]


Perché? In spagnolo si dice "La Nevada" per indicare lo stato?


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> Perché? In spagnolo si dice "La Nevada" per indicare lo stato?


Normalmente senza articolo, ma qui non possiamo discutere sulla grammatica spagnola .... Però, in italiano si dice "Il California" per indicare lo stato oppure "La California" ? ....


----------



## marcogaiotto

La California.... 👍


----------



## Olaszinhok

[


francisgranada said:


> d'origine spagnola, ovviamente; in italiano sarebbe _Nevata_


Ciao Francis.
In italiano sarebbe nevicata o innevata, in realtà.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> (Quello che m'irrita un po', è "del Nevada" [maschile] .... Si tratta di una parola _quasi _italiana


Il Nevada viene sentito come un nome del tutto straniero, alla pari dello SriLanka, del Kenia...che pure finiscono per -a.  Ma è solo una questione di usanza linguistica (ad es.  la Florida (=fiorita) è femminile). È quasi impossibile dare una motivazione razionale  dei generi geografici.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> È quasi impossibile dare una motivazione razionale dei generi geografici.


 Infatti: restando in U.S.A.: si suol dire _la Carolina _ma _il Montana, _sebbene etimologicamente il genere femminile varrebbe per entrambi.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Direi che si tratta d’una bizzarria delle lingue che hanno il genere. In questo caso non v’è alcuna logica. Si potrebbe aggiungere il Nebraska.


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszinhok said:


> In italiano sarebbe nevicata o innevata, in realtà.


Ciao Olasz! Sì, lo so, ma il Treccani riporta anche il termine _nevata_, quindi ho scelto questo per essere più fedele alla forma originale 


bearded said:


> Il Nevada viene sentito come un nome del tutto straniero, alla pari dello SriLanka, del Kenia...che pure finiscono per -a.  Ma è solo una questione di usanza linguistica (ad es.  la Florida (=fiorita) è femminile). È quasi impossibile dare una motivazione razionale  dei generi geografici.


Ciao Bearded! Tutto quello che dici mi è chiaro. Quello che non mi pare logico, non è la terminazione in -a. Nel caso di Kenia e simili è infatti difficile spontaneamente "indovinare" il genere. Ma m'immagino che se i toponimi americani d'origine spagnola (ben comprensibili per un italiano)  tipo _Venezuela, Nevada, Montana_, ecc. si trovassero in Spagna o in Italia (p.e. nella forma di *Venezuola, *Nevicata, *Montana, ecc.), allora in Italiano sarebbero femminili. Infine, non diciamo_ il Castiglia_,_ il Campania, il Valencia, il Sicilia _e simili ...

(tanti anni fa, ho visto parecchie edizioni di un programma sulla Rai nel quale un professore rispondeva alle domande e dubbi linguistici, tra cui anche il genere dei topinimi stranieri in italiano. Il nome del programmma, putroppo, non me lo ricordo più. Insomma, lui consigliava di mantenere  il genere grammaticale originale, quindi proponeva _la Venezuela_, _la Nevada_, ecc...)

Buon Natale a tutti voi !


----------



## marcogaiotto

Buon Natale anche da parte mia!


----------



## bearded

...e anche da parte mia a tutti quanti!


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Infine, non diciamo_ il Castiglia_,_ il Campania, il Valencia, il Sicilia _e simili ...


Anche se - in Sicilia - chiamano la Valle di Noto ''il Valdinoto''...


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> Anche se - in Sicilia - chiamano la Valle di Noto ''il Valdinoto''...


Veramente è "Vallo":  Val di Noto - Wikipedia


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> Veramente è "Vallo":  Val di Noto - Wikipedia


  
Hai ragione.


----------



## King Crimson

> NOTA DI MODERAZIONE: per favore atteniamoci alla discussione della frase iniziale (che riguardava la scelta tra "stato" e "Stato"), senza allargarla a tutte le possibili casistiche di concordanza tra articolo e toponimo. Tra l'altro (e vado a memoria) credo che sull'argomento ci siano diverse discussioni alle quali si può fare riferimento, nel caso si vogliano offrire nuovi contributi.
> Grazie


----------

